# ال nozzle والقوة الدافعة في المحركات النفاثة



## صارم البتار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت قد قلبت النت علي كيفية تصميم ال nozzle المستخدم في الصورايخ الارض_ارض .
وللاسف لن اجد الا مجموعة من الكتب الضخمة والمعقدة التي ارهقتني جدا :10: 
فانا اعمل منذ فترة علي تصميم صاروخ ارض ارض يعمل بالوقود الصلب وانا اريد انا اصمم اربع نفاثات او بمعني اصح اربع نوزلات .
فأنا اريد ان اسال بعض اسئلة وارجوا ان تفيدينوا باجابات لها من خلال خبرتكم العميقة :
1- ما هي مقاسات الاربع نفاسات في المحرك علما ان قطر الصاروخ25 سنتي وشكل النوزول التقريبي التقليدي الواحد مثل هذا :





وايضا اود ان اعرف كيفية صناعة هذا النوزول التقليدي هل صناعته حسب وزن الصاروخ ؟ ام قطره ؟ ام ماذا بالظبط ؟
وكيف ازيد قوة الدفع الي اقصاها من خلال تصميم النوزول بشكل معين ؟
واما هذا الشكل فهو للاربع nozzle 





وهو ما اريد ما اصنع لكن لا اعلم كيف ابدأ ؟ وما هو قطر النوزول الواحد من الاربعة ؟ 
علما بان الصاروخ نفسه من الداخل مقسم اربع اجزاء كل جزء له النوزول الخاص به . وكل جزء ايضا له الوقود الصلب الخاص به .
فهل هذا الاربع nozzle ممكن التصميم ؟ ام لا ؟
ارجوا عند الرد ذكر كيفية التصميم من البدايه الي النهاية .
وارجوا ايضا عدم وضع اي مصادر بالانجليزية .
...............................................................................
وايضا ارجوا ذكر المعادن المختلفة في تصميم هيكل الصاروخ 
علما بأنني مستخدم معدن الاستلنس ستيل المزدوج .
وتقف امامي طبعا مشاكل في التوجيه والتي اثق انني لن استطيع التغلب 
عليها . ولكن لو كان احدا عنده خبرات في التوجيه ارجوا ذكرها .
ولكم جزيل الشكر
منتظر تفاعلكم .....


----------



## صارم البتار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*اربع مشاهدات ولا رد واحد
يا جماعة اي احد يرد علي ويريحني
*


----------



## صارم البتار (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*اين الردود يا اخواني *


----------



## dreams1804 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## الشحي جاسم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا ابحث عن اي معادله او طريقة لقياس قوة الدفع للمحرات الثفاثة 
وكيف يتم وضع الوزن المحدد للطائرة عند معرفه قوة الدفع للمحرك المتوفر؟
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي مفهومه ^_^ 
شكرا لمساعدتكم
اخوكم الشحي جاسم


----------

